# Hamster help!



## Tb2015 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hiya, we got our gorgeous little four month old Chinese dwarf hamster last Saturday from Pets at Hone. The guy told us the cage was sufficient size im for a dwarf hammy but I feel it's too small, and would like to get an extension to go above, can anyone tell me how I do this please! I would love to have a layer for food, drink his house etc, and then a layer for the occasional sand bath, wheel etc. 
Small Plastic Hamster Home | Pets At Home

This is the cage we have, and ideally I just want to get another and somehow link them together? 
I only have a Small spot for him in our front room so need to go higher instead of wider.

Thankyou x


----------



## AmyH (Jul 24, 2013)

This is the cage I have for my Russian dwarf as they said it will be the perfect size for him!

I too think that this cage is too small. 
I recently lost a Syrian hamster and his cage was just empty so i thought I would put the sawdust in, make it up and see if Ralph liked the space.. He adored it.

A few weeks later I adopted a Syrian so sadly Ralph couldn't go into the bigger cage.
I have recently bought a hamster playpen and put Ralph it in, at first I thought he wouldn't have liked it because of the size but he adored it. He ran around like he's never ran before.. He liked it better than his exercise ball. 
So there's a little idea for you.

I have also bought some toys for him too so he doesn't get bored. I Am awaiting on a rock wall on him for his cage as he loves to climb!

Hope this helps!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

You are right, that cage is two small. I see this cage has tubes, I don't know if it would work but maybe you could connect two cages with tubes?

Or another idea could be to get a hamster play pen which has a 'hole' in the side for a tube and when you are at home so can supervise, you could connect the cage to the play pen.


----------



## Jane1506 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hiya I need some advice. I have a hamster he is 8 months old. He’s a healthy boy. Loves cuddles and is very active. The most precious thing. Loved by all around him. 

My last hamster was female and she lives a long a happy life. But she was quite the timid protective type. 

Recently without my knowing my mum removed the water bottle out of the hamsters cage which left a way out for my baby to escape.
I have no idea why she did it. 

I found him wondering the kitchen the following morning before work. He must have jumped off the cupboard where he stays in the corner of the room. The cupboard is around 3 1/2 ft tall and the cage is another 1 1/2 ft tall. So he had quite a big drop. I’ve checked him over and he seemed to have no show of damage.

But I’m a little worried. He hasn’t been his hyper self and has started pulling his fur out on his right side. He’s a little jumpy. I’ve been sitting him in the tray with open space for him to roam. Eat and relax while I observe his behaviour. He seems fine in it and stopped his biting. I’m going to keep a closer eye on him. Is there anything I should do. My friends studying veterinary said he doesn’t have any broken bones and seems okay. Is there anything I can do to help him? I’m worried the falls spooked him.
I feel so guilty. I should have taken better care of him


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

I think you're right that the fall could have spooked him. He could still just be out of sorts. Pulling his hair out is concerning; Over grooming can be a response to stress, which might dissipate eventually, or it could be that he does have some injury there. 

I think a trip to a qualified vet might be in order if it's been more than a day or two at this stage. I did have a hamster who fell, appeared fine and later died of an internal bleed which caused a stroke so, just because he has no broken bones doesn't mean he's not hurt. That is obviously an extreme case and I don't bring it up to worry you, just to emphasise that they can hide pain and injury remarkably well. 

Guilt won't do you any good though. If you take steps to make sure this can't happen again then you've done all you can there. No point dwelling on it.


----------



## Jane1506 (Nov 10, 2019)

I decided to take him to a vet and I was told he was absolutely fine. He was a little stressed after the fall but he’s back to his usual happy self. He hasn’t pulled out anymore fur and the patch has started healing. Tomorrow he’s got a bunch of new toys to keep him occupied for a while. Thank you for the advise


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh good boy! <3 

Glad he's back to himself. What a handsome little man :3


----------

